# Audio Processing



## amelibeli75 (Nov 4, 2020)

Hi all, I'm an audio enginner, software developer (and gamer by heart).
I've been thinking about designing an affordable high quality single channel dedicated DSP for podcast & streaming so that your mic reaches your computer at an optimal quality with easy setup, controllable via android and iOS apps and tons of presets from audio engineers and streamers and third party developers.
The processing chain would have a range of high quality compression, limiting, eq, exciters, de-essing, parallel and multiband processing and noise reduction algorithms.
It would support usb mics and headsets, but it would also have its own mic pre (XLR) and the output would be usb to the pc. Near zero latency added to the signal path, and, since it's an outboard processor, it would not demand any extra CPU usage to your PC.
Is this something you would be interested in or is there anything else you would like to add to it?
If not, why? And what is your current audio setup?
Cheers.


----------



## katialylla2006 (Apr 19, 2020)

While parts of it are about the computer music tradition and repertoire, it contains a ton of good information about what you are asking about. Have a look at the amazon page and the reviews. Get a used copy because a new one will cost considerably more. This book was super helpful for my audio work in SuperCollider, and while a lot of the examples are for MUSIC-N languages the information contained within will still be immensely helpful.


----------

